# if you drew zone 7 or 8 gator tags



## arkie1 (Aug 5, 2011)

If you drew zone 7 or 8 gator tags i have a proposition for you.  Free guided hunts if you let me take some soldiers to assist you.  I am a guide for zones 7 and 8 and can get people to cover the cost of your trip just to assist you in taking your trophy.  I have all of the gear and hunt out of an 18' duracraft that is wide and stable.  I know where there are alot of big gators in these zones and am in an upcoming article in GON on gator hunting.  Shoot me a pm if you are interested.


----------



## ironinn (Aug 6, 2011)

*zone 7*

details on the hunt  ?  ironinn3@mail.com


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 6, 2011)

I've got zone 8. I've hunted there before and have my own equipment. This time I wanted to try a longbow once or twice but your offer sounds like fun. 

Send me some more details


----------



## jaymax (Aug 9, 2011)

Zone 8..let me know what you are thinking? How many guys are you talking about? I just don't want a huge cluster and I have made plans for opening night? jaymaxhunts@yahoo.com


----------

